# Getting to know your fellow vapers...



## Stroodlepuff (16/10/13)

So just curious, what are some of your other hobbies (Besides finding and trying new vape toys)? What keeps you busy while you're puffing away?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (16/10/13)

I Crochet Amigurumis, and Blankets for fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/10/13)

ok so I had no idea what Amigurumis were and googled it  Sooooo cute!!!!

I myself am a gamer and I enjoy things like scrapbooking (Although I havent done it in aaaages - over a year,I made my own homemade canvas prints a while ago that was pretty cool though, just dont find the time, same with outdoorsy stuff like picnics and things like tennis and cycling love it but its been ages since i last did it) Also love browsing around the internet looking for cool things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (16/10/13)

I've done scrapbooking but it's been about 2 years since I've done that, gaming I enjoy strategy games, Command and Conquer (Zero Hour), Starcraft, I really suck at First Person Shooters but Derick and I usually are on the same team and he protects me always

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/10/13)

Melinda said:


> I've done scrapbooking but it's been about 2 years since I've done that, gaming I enjoy strategy games, Command and Conquer (Zero Hour), Starcraft, I really suck at First Person Shooters but Derick and I usually are on the same team and he protects me always



same here - I am absolutely terrible! But I ensure Im on the same team as my partner for protection  Love Starcraft aswell  and I Like open world games like Far Cry and Saints row can spend hours mucking around in them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (16/10/13)

I also played a couple of MMORPG's, WOW became really really boring very quickly, then played DC Universe online and who doesn't want to be a superhero right? But even that got boring after a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (16/10/13)

I've tried gaming. Love eve online, but because it's such a complex slow game, it is not working with the kids, and my working hours.
So i turned to electronics rather. Something i had a love for since i left diapers.
Here is something i did.


This is for my stereo setup.
a bit of background...
I started to listen music on my NAD T748, and was simply not happy. Music should Never be played on a movie amp. This made me decide to investigate building my own.
Purely for music. Criteria, It should play cd as well as turn table, and it should play it well.
This is what came out.

Power amp:
NAIM NAP 150 clone.
It is the Avondale upgrade, with some more modifications, and a few mods by myself as well.
Already built and planning the case layout... As you can see, it is a dual mono design for optimum channel separation.




After anodizing...





The Pre-Amp
-------------------

I wanted a preamp with inputs for 1.) PC, 2.) Harmon/Kardon cd player, 3.) turn table, and 4.) FM Tuner.
Gain is manually controlled for each input device so the headroom is right when the signal gets to the power amp.
Mounting boards to ground plate:










Getting ready for 1st test:





After about 2 years, and too much money spent on project, this is the end result.





And then of course I had to share AC/DC, followed by beatles, then pink floyd on Vinyl with my 4 year old.





The cases was not made by me. I had them CNC'ed by a friend in return for a favour. 

It may not look like much, but every single component was hand selected for best sound. In some cases I bought like 100 transistors, then matched them by hand for best sound, when I only needed 2. (variance and all that crap)
The sound.... well to put it mildly, its bloody awesome!
I can put it on max volume, with cdp on pause, and not hear a sound. No hissing, no humming.
Due to my modifications on the input of the power amp, the sound is punchy and VERY dynamic and fast.

The valve stage on the pre-amp gives it a warmth that only valves can give. Of course, I do not need to tell guitar players about the greatness of valves.



I have a new design in my mind. Some more modification on the power stage.
Then i want to replace the current phono stage that uses op amps with a valve phono stage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melinda (16/10/13)

When my daughter was about 10 she saw her first Vinyl and asked me on what CD player does that work...nothing makes you feel older

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (16/10/13)

Melinda said:


> When my daughter was about 10 she saw her first Vinyl and asked me on what CD player does that work...nothing makes you feel older


Haha. Must have been an epic moment.

Vinyls are slowly making a comeback.
Beginning of the year i bought the delux edition of nirvana nevermind on brand new vinyl. Also got new acdc and a girl called lissie. 
I dont think it will ever get mainstream, but it certainly has a following.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/10/13)

Damn hipsters  just kidding that's really cool  I remember my mom had a selection of really cool records for kids that she would play for me during the day  now CD's are even becoming obsolete...

Your daughter is adorable by the way

Sent from my ZP950+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/10/13)

Ok, giving my age away now, but the first music I bought was George Micheal, Faith - on Vinyl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (16/10/13)

Maybe you would be interested in this then? Seether, and ex- SA band (Saron Gas) that's big overseas now did a fantastic cover of careless whisper. This song is currently doing major time in my playlist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/10/13)

Wow 2 years to complete. Well done dude that really is an achievement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/10/13)

Nice


----------



## Gizmo (16/10/13)

Well I will admit I am a pc gamer. Have been since 1995. Doom 2 days. Got my own pc in 2001 and went down hill from there. This is my current setup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (16/10/13)

Well Gizmo - I started with leisure suit larry and the lounge lizards - in 16 colours!

When Doom (1) came out I was blown away - woah, 3d! (not really, but compared to Larry it was amazing) So yeah - gamer here too, So is Melinda and my daughter and my son - so 4 player Lan party every weekend at our house

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/10/13)

Gizmo is the one who got me into gaming properly  Used to play the odd console game now n then before we met so yeah its all thanks to him haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (16/10/13)

Derick said:


> Well Gizmo - I started with leisure suit larry and the lounge lizards - in 16 colours!
> 
> When Doom (1) came out I was blown away - woah, 3d! (not really, but compared to Larry it was amazing) So yeah - gamer here too, So is Melinda and my daughter and my son - so 4 player Lan party every weekend at our house


Speaking of old school games... Remember network games over a "laplink" cable?
And wolfenstein. I still remember how it took me the better part of a day to kill that final boss. You open the door, the this big german guy stand there with 2 gatling guns, and says "guten tag" then you run!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/10/13)

took me the better part of a day to get laplink to work - and then those horrible token ring networks haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (17/10/13)

CraftyZA, I am so glad to see another vinyl addict on the forum. Nice setup! Much beter than mine. Hehehe.

I am busy doing my collection on Discogs. Almost done. Just take alot of time to do this. 

Nothing than picking up a big'oll vinyl cover and look at it while the vinyl plays.

Love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/13)

TylerD said:


> CraftyZA, I am so glad to see another vinyl addict on the forum. Nice setup! Much beter than mine. Hehehe.



We Hipsters are taking over the forum! a Non-hostile take-over!

Do you know Kevin from Linden?
I buy all my vinyl from him.

I've stopped for now since I 1st want to get a record cleaning machine, but damn, those things are like 5 grand! Gonna try and DIY it 1st, but too many things on my plate for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (17/10/13)

I have talked to him a few times, but all the vinyl I want is customer orders. I will definately order some vinyl from him in the future.

The Vinyl I have is mostly the older original vinyls. Won't do too good on your setup. I love them tho! Love the old sound!

I understand the feeling of too many stuff on the plate. I will be leaving the vinyl upgrades for a bit later. 
For now, I will be focusing on vaping. Hahaha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/13)

There are some albums where I would also like to get the original print. One thing that upsets me is when they "remaster" a recording. With remaster, they actually just compress the life out of the dynamic range of the music to make it go louder.
Google Loudness wars.
In essence. Take one of your original pressings. Sit and listen with your eye closed. You can literally place each instrument in a fully 3d space in front of you. This is caused by a good dynamic range. If you compress that, and digitize it, then it looses that effect. You still get stereo, but that is all you have. The depth, and stage effect disappears.
So hang on to those old records. 
I've got some originals from acdc, the doors, yazoo, meatloaf and so forth. Well worth the listen, but I need to clean them propperly to get rid of that snap crackle and pop effect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (17/10/13)

I do love my lp's.

I need to check out some kind of cleaning apparatus as well. 

First things first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/13)

There's my baby setup 

Sent from my ZP950+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (23/10/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> There's my baby setup
> 
> Sent from my ZP950+ using Tapatalk


Nice setup, will post pics tonight, but with a 6 month old, my time gaming has drastically been reduced.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (26/10/13)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/10/13)

Very nice! I also played drums - that was a long time ago when I was in school though  Also can play piano and clarinet - trying to bribe my mom into giving me her piano

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (26/10/13)

My mom also gave me her piano, but then i got married and my wife also has one. I decided that we cant have two and wanted to sell mine, but my mom quickly took it back and gave it to my sis. The older generation is very sentimental... me... not so much
I also play the guitar, and trumpet. and more often than not i also play the fool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/10/13)

Nightfearz said:


> My mom also gave me her piano, but then i got married and my wife also has one. I decided that we cant have two and wanted to sell mine, but my mom quickly took it back and gave it to my sis. The older generation is very sentimental... me... not so much
> I also play the guitar, and trumpet. and more often than not i also play the fool.


 
Haha my two sisters and I are all fighting for my moms one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/10/13)

Great to read about your interests! Also had to google on that stuffed toys! Nearest to a game I got was Luxor HD. We do overlanding and camping.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/13)

That shot of the lions is stunning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (27/10/13)

That's well done crafty. The best amps used in music concerts use valves. Most people even in the electronic field
think they are obsolete. The name, Marshal comes to mind.


----------



## TylerD (27/10/13)

My lp collection.
All awesome lp's, no springbok hits and crap like that.
Love my collection and keep on collecting!


----------



## TylerD (27/10/13)

And yes, valves will always be better! Especially in a guitar amp.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (27/10/13)

Well now. Me. I love fishing as I live on the coast and that is why I relocated here. My primary interest is stock trading and investing on the JSE. Spend most of my time studying stocks and keeps me busy for 12 hours per day so the fishies are getting sidelined ATM.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

